# Post length needs to be increase IMMEDIATELY



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 27, 2006)

Rich,

Not your fault, but, the post length only allows 10,000 characters. In other words, I worked for 30 minutes on a response to a thread, quoting and the like, and lost the thread because it came up with that error - 10,000 length ony.

Can you make it like 50,000?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 27, 2006)

Changed to 50,000 characters.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that avatar supposed to suggest that you're using your powers to lead people into believing stuff that isn't true?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks like it is from a new-age spiritualist website.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 28, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Changed to 50,000 characters.



What? Why not 50,000,000 characters? Why be a piker?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 28, 2006)

py3ak said:


> Is that avatar supposed to suggest that you're using your powers to lead people into believing stuff that isn't true?





> It looks like it is from a new-age spiritualist website.



Actually, it is just Matt having an allergy attack...........


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks like his hair is braided --is that some sort of spiritist allergy relief?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 28, 2006)

py3ak said:


> Is that avatar supposed to suggest that you're using your powers to lead people into believing stuff that isn't true?


 
Hey, man, I *like* that avatar. I think *it's cool*!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 28, 2006)

py3ak said:


> It looks like his hair is braided --is that some sort of spiritist allergy relief?




My wife cuts his hair; in this photo, there are no 'spiritist' braids. The photo is actually related to Matt's hobby.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, you know, it's hard to see around that eerie and hypnotic pulsing blue glow....


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like the headache I had this morning.


----------

